# Green Machine closing their Warehouse.



## David Shanahan (13 Apr 2018)

Just got an email saying they are partially clearing their warehouse. Some great deals on ADA gear by the look of it.

It’s a bit of a shame. I liked going there to look at hardscape I couldn’t get anywhere else.


----------



## SeanOB (15 Apr 2018)

Quite surprised to see this too. I never got to visit the shop since they haven't been open on weekends, but always wanted to.


----------



## rebel (15 Apr 2018)

Doubt the prices of ADA gear excite the UK public tbh. Unless you are Ricky Gervais, then most wont be able to afford ADA gear.


----------



## Angus (15 Apr 2018)

rebel said:


> Doubt the prices of ADA gear excite the UK public tbh. Unless you are Ricky Gervais, then most wont be able to afford ADA gear.



The gear excites me, the price certainly does not....


----------



## castle (15 Apr 2018)

I posted about this in off-topic, but I’d add I don’t find ADA tanks too expensive, the tanks aren’t far off what you’d pay for similar size from TMC/evolution/Red Sea etc. Their soil substrates are similarly priced to rivals too.

The expense I found with ADA was everything else they produced, I didn’t buy any of it.


----------



## David Shanahan (15 Apr 2018)

All valid points, but surely if you ever wanted to buy ADA gear, then now would be the best time. I’m not saying ADA gear isn’t pricey, it’s just less pricey at this moment.


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Apr 2018)

Cheeky gits have changed their free deliver guidelines now too! I ordered 4 bags of aqua soil. This has always been free for delivery and now I have a PayPal request for another £10 to deliver.


----------



## Angus (16 Apr 2018)

Chrispowell said:


> Cheeky gits have changed their free deliver guidelines now too! I ordered 4 bags of aqua soil. This has always been free for delivery and now I have a PayPal request for another £10 to deliver.


That's shocking, i ordered 3 bags with free postage, then 6 bags with free postage again, very odd for them to charge you extra.


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Apr 2018)

They have changed their rules.

Under 25kg but over £100 for free shipping even though my invoice says free shipping. 

Always used to be over £75 but under 40kg.


----------



## Andrew Butler (16 Apr 2018)

Chrispowell said:


> They have changed their rules.
> 
> Under 25kg but over £100 for free shipping even though my invoice says free shipping.
> 
> Always used to be over £75 but under 40kg.


Send them your invoice which says free shipping then; don't pay the buggers!


----------



## HiNtZ (17 Apr 2018)

SeanOB said:


> Quite surprised to see this too.




Really??

They must spend a fortune considering the gear they use. The profit margins must be minimal, even with the high retail prices.


----------



## SeanOB (18 Apr 2018)

HiNtZ said:


> Really??
> 
> They must spend a fortune considering the gear they use. The profit margins must be minimal, even with the high retail prices.



I assumed their crazy prices and apparent popularity made them profitable, but you might be right. Those display tanks must have taken some serious outlay. 

My friend introduced me to aquascaping with TGM youtube videos, so it is a bit of a shame I have not been to see the actual shop before they close.


----------



## HiNtZ (18 Apr 2018)

SeanOB said:


> I assumed their crazy prices and apparent popularity made them profitable, but you might be right. Those display tanks must have taken some serious outlay.
> 
> My friend introduced me to aquascaping with TGM youtube videos, so it is a bit of a shame I have not been to see the actual shop before they close.



Yeah, I love their videos. Nice beat, good narration (even if it does sound like Finchy from "The Office") but could never help feeling that James was really grumpy while doing it lol


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2018)

Haha...I kinda got the impression that latterly the business was becoming an inconvenience.
Reading Jame's farewell message I guess he'd rather just be a professional aquascaper.
Frankly, I don't blame him, I should image it takes a massive amount of time and energy to run a business like that for very little return.


----------



## HiNtZ (19 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Haha...I kinda got the impression that latterly the business was becoming an inconvenience.
> Reading Jame's farewell message I guess he'd rather just be a professional aquascaper.
> Frankly, I don't blame him, I should image it takes a massive amount of time and energy to run a business like that for very little return.



He clearly has a passion for aquascaping - the only way I see it being profitable is installing and maintaining in private/business premises. Drive round each place once a week sort of thing.

I'd love to to it, but don't have the confidence. Something James obviously has tons of, and knowledge.


----------



## lucaz koh (22 Apr 2018)

Managed to snag a decent deal off them to get back into aquascaping so personally I can’t complain!


----------

